# Maggots - good, bad??



## scottyb (Aug 6, 2008)

The skull cap and rack from a buck I shot about 3 weeks ago is sitting in my garage, wrapped in paper. I took a look at it today and the hair and skull meat is full of maggots. Is this good or bad?


----------



## proskinnertts (Mar 8, 2005)

not a big deal, shouldnt hurt anything, you can get rid of the excess meat on the skull cap and rub it with borox


----------



## scottyb (Aug 6, 2008)

I guess I should have phrased the question, "do maggots help the process"?


----------



## TimberlandTaxi (Aug 29, 2009)

"help the process" What process? They won't hurt anything but it's gross. Why didn't you clean everything off of the bone while it was fresh?


----------



## Idaho Bison (Sep 25, 2008)

If you are trying to clean the skull. They will do the job but will likely damage the sinuses.


----------



## scottyb (Aug 6, 2008)

Update - the maggots did a fantastic job cleaning out all of the cavities as well as taking out most of the skull meat under the fur. They did not damage anything. Worked great!


----------



## SkinnyPete (Dec 3, 2009)

If it works it works!


----------



## leebo-hunter (Aug 5, 2006)

I did'nt find my archery buck for 20 days, after i killed it. the magots did a wonderful job of cleaning skull. cleaning, after boiling was pretty gross, but skull turned out perfect, after using hair dressers peroxide to turn it white. i will be sending it out to get camo dipped now. if you never saw camo dipped skull, you should check it out. i think they turn out great.


----------



## Eagle Custom (Jul 19, 2009)

Here is one I did awile back will post more pics of others when I get them.


----------

